# Best Wireless system for bass



## broj15 (Apr 19, 2018)

So is it like a general rule that wireless systems pretty much suck (as in they kill tone & are unreliable)? I'm asking cuz I play in a band that has a really energetic live show (think a mix of the locust/daughters & the Jesus Lizard but we act like the chariot when we play) and I'm tired of my cable getting caught up in my bandmate's/the audience's feet. 

So does anyone have recommendations for systems/anything I should specifically look for when buying something?

Also if this would fit better in one of the gear related subs mods can move it if they wish


----------



## lewis (Apr 21, 2018)

broj15 said:


> So is it like a general rule that wireless systems pretty much suck (as in they kill tone & are unreliable)? I'm asking cuz I play in a band that has a really energetic live show (think a mix of the locust/daughters & the Jesus Lizard but we act like the chariot when we play) and I'm tired of my cable getting caught up in my bandmate's/the audience's feet.
> 
> So does anyone have recommendations for systems/anything I should specifically look for when buying something?
> 
> Also if this would fit better in one of the gear related subs mods can move it if they wish



seriously get the Line 6 g10 wireless system. Its f**king amazing.
8 hours of battery per charge. Mute button that stops pops and clicks when plugging in/unplugging. LED status lights. Auto shut off to preserve battery life to 200 hours when in this mode.
Literally plug and play. Could not be any simpler or more innovative if it tried. The price point is outstanding too. No wires or battery packs and no damn AA batteries etc.

Im so impressed with mine.
Check them out dude.

EDIT: the 1/4 inch output has line 6's "cable tone" EQ applied so it tries to mimic a cable. If that does not work for you, the XLR output does NOT have it applied so if you feel some tone suck (ive never noticed any) from the 1/4, use the XLR instead.


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 21, 2018)

Since he mentioned moving around alot while playing I would caution using something like the G10 by itself because it sticks awkwardly out of the input and is easily damaged. If you use something like this you can put the g10 transmitter out of harms way in a pocket/pouch or taped to your strap.












I personally use the Line 6 G30 and my only complaint is the metal belt clips snap off pretty quick but its better to use a pouch attached to the strap anyways. The g30 receiver size it great as well, I have mine mounted under my pedaltrain 





(Don't mind the rats nest...its worse than usual right now...)


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 23, 2018)

I have 2 of these, and my complaint is the same. I epoxy'd the clip back on after widening it a bit to allow for my thick leather straps. I then use a couple of wrist bands to protect them once their on the strap.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 24, 2018)

Would not recommend the G10 for wild live shows with an extension cable, its gonna hit you leg, or a band member or audience member and be done. I have the G30 and I really like, but they're known for having battery compartment clip issues.


----------



## lewis (Apr 25, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> Would not recommend the G10 for wild live shows with an extension cable, its gonna hit you leg, or a band member or audience member and be done. I have the G30 and I really like, but they're known for having battery compartment clip issues.


hence why just the regular G10 going straight into the guitar is fine.

I mean, you would have to be abit reckless (understatement) to break or destroy your guitar/G10, whilst using it live, even IF you are going crazy.

I roam and throw down hard and I always have an awareness of my surrounds to ensure my guitar does not hit anyone/thing.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 25, 2018)

lewis said:


> hence why just the regular G10 going straight into the guitar is fine.
> 
> I mean, you would have to be abit reckless (understatement) to break or destroy your guitar/G10, whilst using it live, even IF you are going crazy.
> 
> I roam and throw down hard and I always have an awareness of my surrounds to ensure my guitar does not hit anyone/thing.


 That was a typo. Should have been "without an extension cable". If your output jack is on the side of the guitar instead of the front the G10 is a just a 2" dongle sticking off a flat side of your guitar. Wouldn't be hard at all to catch that on your thigh or side of a cab. I've seen multiple guitarists do it with straight-plug cables over the years, not sure why a little black brick would be any different. When I think wild shows though, I think The Chariot, Dillinger Escape Plan, etc. where running into something or someone is a guarantee, not a possibility.


----------



## lewis (Apr 25, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> That was a typo. Should have been "without an extension cable". If your output jack is on the side of the guitar instead of the front the G10 is a just a 2" dongle sticking off a flat side of your guitar. Wouldn't be hard at all to catch that on your thigh or side of a cab. I've seen multiple guitarists do it with straight-plug cables over the years, not sure why a little black brick would be any different. When I think wild shows though, I think The Chariot, Dillinger Escape Plan, etc. where running into something or someone is a guarantee, not a possibility.


you can use the right angled jack that it ships with to have it coming out of the guitar at different angles if you are worrying about hitting it.

EIther way im fine with mine and dont knock it or ruin it.

If others do, then perhaps they should just take more care in general about anything.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 25, 2018)

Or move it out of the way so they can still throw down like cave people and not break anything (as much).


----------



## DC23 (Apr 30, 2018)

I have owned a G90 and a G30 and found them just fine (complaints already noted about the battery compartment of G30 and transmitter cable of the G90). I am looking into another system though and have been reading reviews of the Shure GLX series. Seems pretty cool, has the footprint of a pedal and apparently also serves as a pretty solid pedal tuner too. May be worth a look!


----------



## tuttermuts (May 3, 2018)

If you have the funds I can highly recommend these guys=>
http://www.stageclix.com/

Currently I use the pack version and it pretty much does what it's supposed to, sound doesn't differ too much from a regular cable (if you reaaaaally want to nitpick you'll find a difference, but for live purposes you should be fine with plenty of room).

The unit itself isn't too big, has a decent clip. Like Downburst82 mentioned, I also wear it in my backpocket, but it could also be mounted to the strap without too much thought to it.


----------

